# Boat load on Sunday!



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Went to the Blue's show on Saturday and then spent the night at Ft. McRee in hopes of getting out fishing early while avoiding the ramps Saturday after the show. 

Got up at 5am and called my friend Mike (Getsome) to see where we could pick him up. We met with him and his son Morgan. The crew today would consist of my wife April, me, her daughter Libby and son Parker, Mike and his son Morgan. Then we hammered down out the pass about 24 miles to a pretty productive spot. 

Once we get there we start marking a ton of fish. I stay on the spot by kicking it in and out of gear to test the waters. The crew starts bringing up a lot of fish so we decide to set the anchor. Got in where we wanted on the first try. We let the kids fish for a while. But the big kids had to get some too. There was nonstop action from the minute we arrived. Morgan was the mingo slayer. He brought his A game today. He was also a gentelman and helped Libby fish too. 



Hats off to Mike for a monster snapper. It was the biggest fish boated that day.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

What kind of grouper is that


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is that a snowy in the box?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Some more Pictures.

Some of the biggest mingos I have ever caught. 

























































Great day, happy kids and a TON of fish!!!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

The one in the box is a red grouper or strawberry grouper. The one I was holding with spots is a speckled hind I think. He got to swim back home. Pretty fish. I usually see them when diving. Very ambitious though. He ate a whole sardine.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

straycat said:


> What kind of grouper is that


 
I believe it is a rock hind grouper.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

sniper said:


> The one in the box is a red grouper or strawberry grouper. The one I was holding with spots is a speckled hind I think. He got to swim back home. Pretty fish. I usually see them when diving. Very ambitious though. He ate a whole sardine.


Speckled hind and Strawberry are one in the same. The one in the box is a red grouper not a snowy.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Lobsterman, I couldn't remember rock but I remembered it was a hind of some kind.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

The mingo bite lately has been insane


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

you guys kicked butt
:thumbup:


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report and pictures. thats a great day of fishing.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like a fun day and great pics

The grouper with the red spots true name is a Graysby ... the black blotches along the back give it away , though many around here call em strawberrys - 











The other is a bigger one is red grouper 

Speckled hind is reddish with small white dots and it is also called a strawberry grouper..
per some fish books 










A speckled hind around here is also called a Kitty Mitchel


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Great catch, thanks for sharing wonderful pics.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the trip Sniper, Morgan has been on fire the last 3 trips with the Mingos. We had a blast and I love the way your boat rides, a true fishing machine!!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike, you and your family are ALWAYS welcome on my boat! Make a call and we will launch her.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

man, that's a nice mess of mingo! good report and nice ARS...way to go!


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

We all like to get a little hind now and then, no matter what you call it!


----------

